# Black Magics new products for 08



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Bolt in dropped upper trailing arm mount.
We are going to offer these for G-body and caprice/cad. and lincoln. They are 5'' drop for g-bodies and 6'' for cad/caprice. They will retail from 125.00 a pair









































Pressure clamp, These are proto-types I have been using for a few months, They fit Marzocchi's and rockfrods gear. They can be reused on new gear change out, I don't recomend to install them on an old gear.
These pressure clamps are machined from aircraft quality aluminium and staggered drilled on the end. they will fit in all blocks and tank with no modifications needed. 
The design of this Block is to eliminate flex of the bodies under high pressure
surges. Under extreme use a gear will bow out on the pressure port side of the gear and will lose oil flow and pressure. Since I put these in my Cutlass before the super show I've had amazing results.
I have been in full development with this product from day one, and now we would like to offer these to the public for 45.00 ea. 
















Black Magic only offering the finest products available....Comin' strong for 08


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking Good yo!!!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

DAMN NO NEW STUFF FOR ME :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

Anything else new for the 08? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 11 2008, 08:48 PM~9671960
> *Anything else new for the 08? :biggrin:
> *


SSSHHHHHHhhhhhhh..Not yet. I want it to be seen on YOUTUBE first..hahahh :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 10:49 PM~9671970
> *SSSHHHHHHhhhhhhh..Not yet. I want it to be seen on YOUTUBE first..hahahh :biggrin:
> *


I hear ya.........dont let the cat out the bag yet. :cheesy:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

WHAT UP RON SEE YOU GOT WITH THE BIG "M" :thumbsup:


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: RA-RA, *cali rydah,* TrinityGarden

:uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RA-RA_@Jan 11 2008, 08:53 PM~9671996
> *WHAT UP RON SEE YOU GOT WITH THE BIG "M" :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir, new extension of the ''DREAMTEAM''


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 07:57 PM~9672021
> *Yes sir, new extension of the ''DREAMTEAM''
> *


 :0 :0 :0 hno: :wow:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

BLOW UP THAT AV FOR US RON


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

lookin good ron. Its always good to see that some companys do there own shit. Good luck in the '08


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

u bastard. made those drop mounts for the uppers lol wish u had them sooner i would have loved to use them on my regal lol


----------



## RA-RA (Aug 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 09:57 PM~9672021
> *Yes sir, new extension of the ''DREAMTEAM''
> *


STILL HAVING SOME TROUBLE WITH THE RIDE! BUT STILL TUNNING IT!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

you keep up with them sexy parts and they wont be the only thing comin strong in 08, now wheres my towel lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 09:18 PM~9672172
> *you keep up with them sexy parts and they wont be the only thing comin strong in 08,  now wheres my towel  lol
> *


Silly//I did not say Cumin. //// JUst rub it in the carpet fool :uh:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

lve those tig welds on the mounts. gotta get me a tig


cool ideas ron


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

haha ron, i couldnt help it. atleast with a towel u dont have to walk on it lol


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2008, 09:29 PM~9672248
> *haha ron, i couldnt help it.  atleast with a towel u dont have to walk on it lol
> *


Shit It wouldn't be my house ...Either her back or the carpet and jet :0


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 08:49 PM~9671970
> *SSSHHHHHHhhhhhhh..Not yet. I want it to be seen on YOUTUBE first..hahahh :biggrin:
> *



i see the pressure plate designed chabged from what we discussed...


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL (Feb 17, 2003)

Sup Ron & Jess !!


----------



## sireluzion916 (Feb 18, 2002)

> Bolt in dropped upper trailing arm mount.
> We are going to offer these for G-body and caprice/cad. and lincoln. They are 5'' drop for g-bodies and 6'' for cad/caprice. They will retail from 125.00 a pair
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Black Magic always innovating. Hey Ron bring me one of them pressure plates next week if you come down. :nicoderm:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

DAMN !!!!!! LOOKS GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BMH


----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i like that pressure plate! :thumbsup: nothin but the best


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

:worship:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

BlackMagicHydraulics- haha, good choices.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dang looking good ron as always im lovin the pressure plates hitt me up with any other new shit you got as the hoppers almost done and ive gotta beat a whole 30" to be king of the streets in amarillo haha na fo real cuz hitt me up gunna go check out the 61 tommora il let ya know


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

SEND US SOME PICTURES OF IT !!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

shit i aint gunna be the takin no pics im takin the trailer and a big pocket full of cash if shes clean enough im bringinh it home il decide whats up from there :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

ya im thinking of gettin the pressure plate too since im gonna swap out my #13 gear down to the #11


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

Black magic always 1 step ahead of the rest..

2008 is the year of the dark side


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 12 2008, 01:23 AM~9674064
> *Black magic  always 1 step ahead of the rest..
> 
> 2008  is the year of the dark side
> *


X2008 :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

lookin good ron.


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 07:57 PM~9672021
> *Yes sir, new extension of the M*


----------



## KADILAKIN (May 12, 2007)

So for those drop mounts, I guess we can do away with the bushings, right?


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

BLACKMAGIC NUFF SAID :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 08:21 PM~9672193
> *Silly//I did not say Cumin. //// JUst rub it in the carpet fool :uh:
> *


WUZ UP RON TRYING TO GET A GOOD SET UP FOR A SINGLE PUMP PISTON OR BLADDER LET ME KNOW A PRIZE AND WHAT YOU RECAMEND !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 12 2008, 02:16 PM~9676708
> *WUZ UP RON TRYING TO GET A GOOD SET UP FOR A SINGLE PUMP PISTON OR BLADDER LET ME KNOW A PRIZE AND WHAT YOU RECAMEND !!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Piston Pumps only no Bladders bro. uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

modowned.com- u still use the bushing on either ur stock upper trailing arm or any adjustable arms they already have the bushing in them. but i believe ron told me he also makes a style that uses the heim joint as well for arms


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Pressure clamp, These are proto-types I have been using for a few months, They fit Marzocchi's and rockfrods gear. They can be reused on new gear change out, I don't recomend to install them on an old gear.
These pressure clamps are machined from aircraft quality aluminium and staggered drilled on the end. they will fit in all blocks and tank with no modifications needed. 
The design of this Block is to eliminate flex of the bodies under high pressure
surges. Under extreme use a gear will bow out on the pressure port side of the gear and will lose oil flow and pressure. Since I put these in my Cutlass before the super show I've had amazing results.
I have been in full development with this product from day one, and now we would like to offer these to the public for 45.00 ea. 

















These pressure plates fit GForce heads?


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

what bout those Lincoln ball joint upper arm extender things?are u selling those?any pics,info,price....


----------



## KNDYLAC (Jun 27, 2007)

what all need to be done when you get them drop mounts in a g-body?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 11 2008, 07:25 PM~9671784
> *Bolt in dropped upper trailing arm mount.
> We are going to offer these for G-body and caprice/cad. and lincoln. They are 5'' drop for g-bodies and 6'' for cad/caprice. They will retail from 125.00 a pair
> 
> ...


looking good ron i'll b calling 2 order some more shit!!!!!!!!


----------



## leomajestics (Nov 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

wired62- if my memory serves me correctly he does sell those ball joint extenders for the lincoln


----------



## Texaswayz (Jan 5, 2006)

Dam, the darkside is coming out hard for the 08 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbluedup (Jan 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 12 2008, 05:07 PM~9677198
> *Piston Pumps only no Bladders bro. uffin:
> *


thats cool homie but im building a single pump so im looking around for a good product .


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2008, 07:41 PM~9677424
> *modowned.com-  u still use the bushing on either ur stock upper trailing arm or any adjustable arms they already have the bushing in them.  but i believe ron told me he also makes a style that uses the heim joint as well for arms
> *




thanks


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by modowned.com_@Jan 12 2008, 05:06 AM~9674596
> *So for those drop mounts, I guess we can do away with the bushings, right?
> *



your doing away with the upper one in the original location but you will still need to install one in the new 5" dropped location.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

nice stuff!!!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Jan 13 2008, 01:09 AM~9680647
> *thats cool homie but im building a single pump so im looking around for a good product .
> *


You cant go wrong with a 3/4" Steel Block Piston Pump. Thats what i personally run. :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Jan 13 2008, 10:12 AM~9681900
> *You cant go wrong with a 3/4" Steel Block Piston Pump. Thats what i personally run.  :thumbsup:
> *



1" sidewinder piston in my ride works Great :biggrin:


----------



## wired61 (Jan 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2008, 10:48 PM~9679080
> *wired62-  if my memory serves me correctly he does sell those ball joint extenders for the lincoln
> *


COOL....i need to get some info on those...they arent on the website


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

your new parts lookin good ron!!!

i have send u the number of my homie for the order he has no luck callin u at the shop!!!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 13 2008, 12:32 AM~9680254
> *Dam, the darkside is coming out hard for the 08 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir (Feb 20, 2005)

As always nice fab work


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 13 2008, 02:32 AM~9680254
> *Dam, the darkside is coming out hard for the 08 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



X2 :biggrin:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by true rider+Jan 14 2008, 12:30 PM~9691651-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i thaught the cochinos would like these! :biggrin: 
have fun touching yourselves!!!! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

ehwn will the drop mounts be availible for the cadillac? very interested with cash in hand....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jan 14 2008, 08:29 PM~9696051
> *ehwn will the drop mounts be availible for the cadillac? very interested with cash in hand....
> *



*availible now :thumbsup: *


----------



## single_pump (Jan 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2008, 08:39 PM~9696131
> *availible now :thumbsup:
> *


sweet ill be contacting black magic for a quote shipped to l.a


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jan 14 2008, 09:29 PM~9696051
> *ehwn will the drop mounts be availible for the cadillac? very interested with cash in hand....
> *



125?


----------



## 99linkers (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Texaswayz_@Jan 13 2008, 12:32 AM~9680254
> *Dam, the darkside is coming out hard for the 08 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: x10000000000000000000000


----------



## 81 cuttin (Aug 1, 2005)

so all i have to do is put these in or do i have to fab shorten or lengthen my up trailing arms.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

HOPE EVERYONE CAN MAKE IT OUT
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=386112


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 15 2008, 10:17 AM~9700230
> *125?
> *


Yes $ 125.00 :thumbsup: We decided to use Solid Tube for strength ( no bending bolts ) and 3/16 wall Square Tube and fish eyed for good penetration when TIG welded together and with the 2nd mount there is no flex at all in this mount, Just bolt in and drill a 1/2 hole for the 2nd mount and then attach your upper arm and your done. NO WELDING REQUIRED !!!!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

so will these work for a fleetwood?
if so what will 5" drop mounts give me

i was looking into buying upper and lower adjustable trailing arms...if i buy those and this 5" drop and have the uppers at 1" what will this do for me? higher lockup? will it effect how low it sits? basically just need to know what would happen if i use these with stock arms versus adjustable arms


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 15 2008, 10:33 PM~9705846
> *Yes  $ 125.00  :thumbsup: We decided to use Solid Tube for strength ( no bending bolts ) and 3/16 wall Square Tube and fish eyed for good penetration when TIG welded together and with the 2nd mount there is no flex at all in this mount, Just bolt in and drill a 1/2 hole for the 2nd mount and then attach your upper arm and your done. NO WELDING REQUIRED !!!!
> 
> 
> ...



u still have to cut the skirt?...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i would assume u still have to cut the section out to make the mount straight up and down


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

Yes. In order for it to sit strait you will need to cut it. but odds are if your car already has hydraulics with 12"s in the rear then this area will be cut, maybe even with 10"s it could be too


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 16 2008, 10:30 AM~9708776
> *Yes. In order for it to sit strait you will need to cut it. but odds are if your car already has hydraulics with 12"s in the rear then this area will be cut, maybe even with 10"s it could be too
> *



so whats the advantage over my 20 dollars drops from these 125 dollar ones?...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

post up pics of your £20 ones so we can compare :biggrin: 


any1 can make a set of drop mounts but i doubt they can make them this nice as with most of black magics specialist parts is that they take the guess work and the fabrication work out for those who either cannot or cannot be assed to do it themselves :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 16 2008, 12:24 PM~9710637
> *post up pics of your £20 ones so we can compare  :biggrin:
> any1 can make a set of drop mounts but i doubt they can make them this nice as with most of black magics specialist parts is that they take the guess work and the fabrication work out for those who either cannot or cannot be assed to do it themselves  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



exactly..

alot of riders dont have the equipment to make there own parts or dont feel confident in there ability to make new susp components.

Black magic # 1 looking out for the little guys and the big dogs :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 16 2008, 04:43 PM~9711308
> *exactly..
> 
> alot of riders dont have the equipment to make there own parts or dont feel confident in there ability to make new susp components.
> ...


like me  lol


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 16 2008, 02:24 PM~9710637
> *post up pics of your £20 ones so we can compare  :biggrin:
> any1 can make a set of drop mounts but i doubt they can make them this nice as with most of black magics specialist parts is that they take the guess work and the fabrication work out for those who either cannot or cannot be assed to do it themselves  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



alright... 

i think it was a question about looks over function...no big deal..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 11:04 PM~9706275
> *so will these work for a fleetwood?
> if so what will 5" drop mounts give me
> 
> ...


It could allow you more lock up. But it main reason is to put the suspension geometry where is keeps the driveline pointed at the trans when locking up. With drop mounts you can run upto a 16 with a stock arm, and longer if you adjust out the upper. There would be no reason to do a lower adjustqable unless you want a higher than 20 cylinder lock-up or moving wheels farther back for a hopper :biggrin:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 16 2008, 06:10 PM~9711967
> *It could allow you more lock up. But it main reason is to put the suspension geometry where is keeps the driveline pointed at the trans when locking up. With drop mounts you can run upto a 16 with a stock arm, and longer if you adjust out the upper. There would be no reason to do a lower adjustqable unless you want a higher than 20 cylinder lock-up or moving wheels farther back for a hopper :biggrin:
> *


Man you act like you know what you talking about sometimes. Almost like you have done this stuff before :biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

DUMB QUESTION HERE,,,i have 12s in the rear of my monte and it binds up around 10..also i need a pm on these items please..im ready to order
car is not a hopper by the way

drop mounts for the rear
chrome springs for the front
chrome rear shocks..if u have them
88 monte carlo


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 16 2008, 06:10 PM~9711967
> *It could allow you more lock up. But it main reason is to put the suspension geometry where is keeps the driveline pointed at the trans when locking up. With drop mounts you can run upto a 16 with a stock arm, and longer if you adjust out the upper. There would be no reason to do a lower adjustqable unless you want a higher than 20 cylinder lock-up or moving wheels farther back for a hopper :biggrin:
> *



heres what im wanting....

no hopping...

im running 14s with no coil with accumulators...

i want to lay as low as possible (as i do now)

at this point with stock arms and stock drive shaft im getting 8-9" of lift out of my 14s

id like to get atleast 12-13 of lift out of a 14 and still be able to drive without messing up the tranny

i know for sure ill be getting uppers...and a slip...a friend of mine local here has a set of your uppers and a slip yoke with the spring that you guys sell...im going to get them from him next weekend probly...

so my question is to get what im wanting out of my fleetwood

how do i set it up with the drop mounts...whats the best settings on the uppers to do what im wanting if i keep my lower arms stock


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 17 2008, 11:09 AM~9717971
> *heres what im wanting....
> 
> no hopping...
> ...


5.5 to 6 in drop will get you where you want. This will also give you drivability at all heights, You will have very slight vibration on take off at laid postion . But other than thta it would work great.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 17 2008, 09:33 PM~9722224
> *5.5 to 6 in drop will get you where you want. This will also give you drivability at all heights, You will have very slight vibration on take off at laid postion . But other than thta it would work great.
> *


well be take off i lift just 1 hit so that i pressurize my accumes and lift the back just above the rubbing point of the tires....so would there still be vibration ?

other than that sounds like i need some of these mounts :cheesy: 

what are you charging to ship these

actually im in the market for 4 chrome 1/2 checks and 4 chrome parker style accumes..need fittings for 2 of them as well as these drop mounts....

hit me up with a price if you can do it all

also can you chrome some parker faucet slows? i have 8 but only 2 are chromed..need the other 6 blocks chromed....i can send your way and you can ship them back in the same box these other parts would be in if you can do it

im looking to get this shit done within the next 2 weeks or so...so if you can do the chroming and get the other shit done let me know asap


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 17 2008, 11:10 AM~9712469
> *Man you act like you know what you talking about sometimes. Almost like you have done this stuff before :biggrin:
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DavyFromSC_@Jan 16 2008, 04:10 PM~9712469
> *Man you act like you know what you talking about sometimes. Almost like you have done this stuff before :biggrin:
> *



I skipped right past this LOL

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Jan 18 2008, 12:25 AM~9723915
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


Whats going on Paul, It was nice meeting at the shop when I swung through there. Hope all is well back down under.

And I know Ron knows what hes doing I was giving him shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

We are still waiting for those dinner's you owe us :twak: When you coming back to Vegas ?


----------



## DavyFromSC (Jan 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Jan 18 2008, 12:47 PM~9726590
> *We are still waiting  for those dinner's you owe us  :twak:  When you coming back to Vegas ?
> *


That makes 2 of us that are waiting on something :biggrin: :thumbsup: Not sure when Ill be back but when I do dinner is on me, and Gotta get Big M to go to since he got my lunch that day.


----------



## My98Lincoln (Oct 19, 2007)

Clean fabrication... Nice NEW products... :thumbsup:


----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

nice looking products
:thumbsup:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

I've been reading all these threads about ADEX better than ADEL and vice verse, Ive been considering a high quality dump, and the more I read it seams like the BMH version is best for street use. I've never used either so can anyone tell me wich of the BMH dumps would be best for a daily. :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 27 2008, 04:32 PM~9797210
> *I've been reading all these threads about ADEX better than ADEL and vice verse, Ive been considering a high quality dump, and the more I read it seams like the BMH version is best for street use. I've never used either so can anyone tell me wich of the BMH dumps would be best for a daily. :biggrin:
> *


adex and adels are good for hopping but a street use i never had aproblem with the italians. actually thats what i have on my new seetup too. check it out :biggrin:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=388309


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

i got a ? is the drop mount 125 at any black magic sellar? the only shop that sells them in tucson is EMPIRE CUSTOMS.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

We have no control over what our distributors sell our items for, generally the retail is the same but with the shipping added Just hit up Jason I know he'll hook it up on good pricing.


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

I always thought distributors sold at retail and no shipping and handling was added in. For instance if i was to walk into a shop that was a distributor it would be the same as if i was getting the part from the BM store in Vegas. Dealers sold at what ever they want because they are not authorized distributers?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 3 2008, 07:14 PM~9857396
> *We have no control over what our distributors sell our items for, generally the retail is the same but with the shipping added Just hit up Jason I know he'll hook it up on good pricing.
> *


If you call us and order something for 45.00 and shipping was 9.00 you would pay 54.00, if you buy it from our distibutors ( at there shop ) then it would be 45.00 Plus State Tax, but depending on the item it may very in price of a few $$. Our distibutors do very well with there pricing to stay close to our's, but sometime's if it costs 2.00 more and get it same day as apose to have to paying shipping and waitng for UPS to drop off 3-4 days later it is sometime worth the 2.00 to save time 

Hope this clears it up a bit I sould have been more clear in my first post


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 4 2008, 10:30 AM~9861245
> *If you call us and order something for 45.00 and shipping was 9.00 you would pay 54.00, if you buy it from our distibutors ( at there shop ) then it would be 45.00  Plus State Tax, but depending on the item it may very in price of a few $$. Our distibutors do very well with there pricing to stay close to our's, but sometime's if it costs 2.00 more and get it same day as apose to have to paying shipping and waitng for UPS to drop off 3-4 days later it is sometime worth the  2.00 to save time
> 
> Hope this clears it up a bit I sould have been more clear in my first post
> *



thanks


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

:angry: 2x post


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

$125.00 Shipped? Do you have a pic. of those mounts installed?


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Feb 4 2008, 12:30 PM~9861245
> *If you call us and order something for 45.00 and shipping was 9.00 you would pay 54.00, if you buy it from our distibutors ( at there shop ) then it would be 45.00  Plus State Tax, but depending on the item it may very in price of a few $$. Our distibutors do very well with there pricing to stay close to our's, but sometime's if it costs 2.00 more and get it same day as apose to have to paying shipping and waitng for UPS to drop off 3-4 days later it is sometime worth the  2.00 to save time
> 
> Hope this clears it up a bit I sould have been more clear in my first post
> *


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Ready to pick up a set of these and the phone number doesnt seem to work. How do I get in touch with someone?


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Feb 18 2008, 11:41 AM~9970349
> *TTT
> *


Didn't you speak with Jerry....I could be wrong???? If you can't get thru. leave a message and we will get back with you. Or P.M me your number and we'll call. :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

PHX HMMMM LOL


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Feb 22 2008, 09:30 PM~10009262
> *PHX HMMMM LOL
> *


PEEK A BOO i SEE YOU! Don't you sleep? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

howdy boys :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

What up Stevie how you doing? How's the wifey and the kids?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

all gud bro you ready for pheonix looks like were gunna come out n take a lookey ,hows things your end bro


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

It could be better. My yukon took a shit! The rear end locked up on us and took out the tranny also. We will play it by ear and see how it goes. The family is good hear , Thank You


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jan 14 2008, 10:29 PM~9696051
> *ehwn will the drop mounts be availible for the cadillac? very interested with cash in hand....
> *



ive never been quoted before :tears:


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 22 2008, 11:17 PM~10009666
> *ive never been quoted before  :tears:
> *


they retail at $125 if you look at page 1 it will tell you lol 

call the shop they will give you an accurate price thats the easiest way to get hold of bm ,ive just come home from giving them a hand for 2 weeks as they are so buzy and we were there till 9 most nights and chris is answering phones until 7.30 every night ,unfortunately ron doesnt have time to answer the 100+ pms he has everytime he logs on to here ,if you still have probs getting a price hitt me up as i can always get intouch with them :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 22 2008, 10:46 PM~10009411
> *It could be better. My yukon took a shit! The rear end locked up on us and took out the tranny also. We will play it  by ear and see how it goes. The family is good hear , Thank You
> *


man that aint gud hope ya get it sorted


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 23 2008, 02:05 AM~10010040
> *they retail at $125 if you look at page 1 it will tell you lol
> 
> call the shop they will give you an accurate price thats the easiest way to get hold of bm ,ive just come home from giving them a hand for 2 weeks as they are so buzy and we were there till 9 most nights and chris is answering phones until 7.30 every night ,unfortunately ron doesnt have time to answer the 100+ pms he has everytime he logs on to here ,if you still have probs getting a price hitt me up as i can always get intouch with them  :biggrin:
> *



no m8, single_pump quoted me in his signature. cheers!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 23 2008, 10:04 AM~10011608
> *no m8, single_pump quoted me in his signature. cheers!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 23 2008, 01:06 PM~10011617
> *:roflmao:
> *



whats your avatar a pic of? it looks like a mazda? just curious...


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vbrdO33-fU&feature=related


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 23 2008, 12:59 PM~10012140
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vbrdO33-fU&feature=related
> *


ahhh mr 99 we had a few dump issues that day it worked alot better with me on the switch until it blew a hose lol


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 23 2008, 12:59 PM~10012140
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vbrdO33-fU&feature=related
> *


how much for the regal? :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 24 2008, 04:20 AM~10016485
> *ahhh mr 99 we had a few dump issues that day it worked alot better with me on the switch until it blew a hose lol
> *



i was wondering if that car was gonna get put back together...


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

its all back together now had a full wrap single bm on 10 batts theres a build up somewhere on here it hitts low 40s easily i believe its up for sale aswell


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Feb 23 2008, 10:42 AM~10011775
> *whats your avatar a pic of? it looks like a mazda? just curious...
> *


Yes its my 90 B2200 single pump 8 batts. Black Magic Equipped.
Ghostrider


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

What up stevie! The yukon is all put back together.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sweet so we gunna see ya in pheonix then bro


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Well i gotta find a way to replenish the money i just spent on this good old american vehicle. Thats why i drive a Honda as my everyday driver. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

you ricer haha :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 24 2008, 06:35 PM~10020334
> *you ricer haha  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry man gotta love them Hondas! They run forever when well taken care of. :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i feel ya there dude thats the reason i bought the misses her audi nice n cheap to run n they go on forever lol


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

paul u bloddy kant wut up :roflmao:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

Got my drop mount today, Thanks B.M.H.


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)




----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

RON WHAT UP MAIN? U GET MY TANK TANK STRAPS BACK FROM THE PLATERS YET HOMIE? LOL HIT ME UP LMK I AIN TBEEN GETTIN ON HERE MUCH LATELY


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 7 2008, 10:56 PM~10118162
> *
> *


WHAT UP PERM


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 7 2008, 10:56 PM~10118162
> *
> *



*OH SHIT NIGGIE GOTS AN ACCOUNT!!!!

cd/ dvd ****** in da back, beta fo da real O.G.'S ******!!!

sup big Perm????*


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Mar 7 2008, 09:56 PM~10118162
> *
> *



Perm is that you?

Remember this Black magic


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

just got two to day!!!


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Mar 9 2008, 04:28 AM~10120411
> *WHAT UP PERM
> *


x2


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 8 2008, 02:45 PM~10122000
> *Perm is that you?
> 
> Remember this    Black magic
> *


i remember when that video worked :uh:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

The drop mounts were too long to mount flush with the frame.


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

HAVE A PAIR LOL YUP YUP 
















THIS WEEKEND SALINAS TOOK 1ST AND SET TOUR RECORD


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks like she was working well sup vic :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

how much torque do you put on them ? :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Shit Vic in the video it looks like 92 or more...They robbed you a few inches...85 was still good enuff 4 the win.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 14 2008, 07:58 PM~10170909
> *The drop mounts were too long to mount flush with the frame.
> *


Sup big homie...can you take a pic so I can see how far down they are.... I found that certain year g-bodies have a lower ear to frame mount. It should only be around 1/8 to 3/16 below which would tighten up......LMK :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 17 2008, 08:54 PM~10193002
> *Shit Vic in the video it looks like 92 or more...They robbed you a few inches...85 was still good enuff 4 the win.
> *


YEAH BUT U KNO HOW THESE LIL SHOWS ARE LOL SO HOW BOUT THAT DIAGRAM DID THE PICS WORK OUT FOR U LMK DOG GIVE ME A CALL ITS IMPORTANT ON MY CELL L8ERZ


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 17 2008, 08:54 PM~10193002
> *Shit Vic in the video it looks like 92 or more...They robbed you a few inches...85 was still good enuff 4 the win.
> *


YOUR EXACTLY RIGHT RONN I GOT FOOTAGE ON THE OTHER SIDE LOOKS MORE LIKE 93=94 INCHES CLEARLY I GOT THE RULER UP CLOSE ON FILM DOGG :biggrin:


----------



## REGALRIDER86 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALRIDER86_@Mar 14 2008, 06:58 PM~10170909
> *The drop mounts were too long to mount flush with the frame.
> *



Black Magic stands behind their product, Thanks for the help!


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 17 2008, 08:44 PM~10192905
> *looks like she was working well sup vic  :biggrin:
> *


whats up brotha


----------



## ONETIGHT87 (Aug 1, 2005)

BIG MIKE WANTED ME TO GIVE PROPS FOR HIM TO RICK AND BLACKMAGIC FOR HIS CHROME


----------



## Scrilla (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2008, 08:33 PM~10201746
> *BIG MIKE WANTED  ME TO GIVE PROPS FOR HIM TO RICK AND BLACKMAGIC FOR HIS CHROME
> 
> 
> ...


that rear ends clean homie it was all palleted up last time i was in vegas glad it got to ya safe n sound


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ONETIGHT87_@Mar 18 2008, 09:33 PM~10201746
> *BIG MIKE WANTED  ME TO GIVE PROPS FOR HIM TO RICK AND BLACKMAGIC FOR HIS CHROME
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

TTMFT BLACK MAGIC TAKING OVER OWWWW LOL LOL


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fo sho


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

Man just be glad that we havent found out that anyone on LIL works for the UPS or FEDEX and done swiped peoples shipments lol.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i was just checkin that video out and man i just find it funny how u see 2 STAFF EVENT people in their orange shirts, 1 on each side of the stick and theyre asses are squatting and looking thru the plexi as if they were gonna be able to read the numbers that truck is doing.


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

you guys have any competition cylinders?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

yep what size you need


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

8s and 14s


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Apr 3 2008, 08:03 PM~10329730
> *8s and 14s
> *


you got pm


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2008, 07:59 PM~10329080
> *i was just checkin that video out and man i just find it funny how u see 2 STAFF EVENT people in their orange shirts, 1 on each side of the stick and theyre asses are squatting and looking thru the plexi as if they were gonna be able to read the numbers that truck is doing.
> *


DID U SEE THE WAY HE THREWW HIS HANDS IN THE AIR AFTER HE HIT BUMPER LOL DUHHHH LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

JIMMY HOWS THE 64 DOING :biggrin: DONT BE THAT MEAN TO WILLA


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Mar 8 2008, 02:45 PM~10122000
> *Perm is that you?
> 
> Remember this    Black magic
> *


HEY BACON WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?? YOU SHOULD FLY DOWN FOR THE KING OF CALI SHOW. FLY INTO FRISCO OR OAKLAND AND YOU CAN RIDE DOWN WITH ME AND MY CLUB


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

DBL POST


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

BackBumper559- haha ya and u got the guy looking upwards a few feet away as if he was gonna be able to get a correct measurement lol. man what the fuck they should have either someone with a camera angled on a stick to get a good measurement or someone sitting on a ladder to witness the height lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha sup vic :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2008, 11:43 PM~10361473
> *BackBumper559- haha ya and u got the guy looking upwards a few feet away as if he was gonna be able to get a correct measurement lol.  man what the fuck they should have either someone with a camera angled on a stick to get a good measurement or someone sitting on a ladder to witness the height lol
> *


LOL YEAH LOL DAMN WELL I GOT BUMPED DOWN IM RANKED 3RD NOW TODD 2ND AND SHORTYZ IS 1ST WITH 103 JUST TRYING TO GET THE TRUCK DIALED IN :0 :0 :biggrin: WELL HOLLA BACK BROTHER


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2008, 01:25 AM~10361934
> *haha sup vic :biggrin:
> *


STEVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVVIE DDDDDDD
WHATS CRACKIN BROTHER


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

same old you know how it is searching for them inches


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

I need 3 chrome and polished Adel II's. How much to 46124.


----------



## makahaboyz (Oct 6, 2006)

how much for some g-body drop mounts to Hi 96792


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 9 2008, 11:16 PM~10378344
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


that might be the sickest shit ever....I hope to be on yall level one day


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 8 2008, 10:44 PM~10369295
> *same old you know how it is searching for them inches
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sC0D352xC4
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 HATE ME NOW :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 7 2008, 08:34 PM~10360309
> *HEY BACON WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON?? YOU SHOULD FLY DOWN FOR THE KING OF CALI SHOW. FLY INTO FRISCO OR OAKLAND AND YOU CAN RIDE DOWN WITH ME AND MY CLUB
> *



when is the king of Cali show???


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

may 3rd


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 9 2008, 10:54 PM~10378682
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sC0D352xC4
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 HATE ME NOW  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Aaaahhhhh Shit, Stevie puttin it down :0


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 10 2008, 03:16 PM~10383850
> *Aaaahhhhh Shit, Stevie puttin it down :0
> *


uk styleeee holmes settin the std :biggrin:


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 10 2008, 06:46 PM~10385299
> *uk styleeee holmes settin the std  :biggrin:
> *


UHHHHHHHHH SICKO LOL








JK LOL LOL LOL


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 10 2008, 08:10 PM~10386611
> *UHHHHHHHHH SICKO LOL
> 
> 
> ...


sick bastad hahaha


----------



## BackBumper559 (Mar 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 10 2008, 09:33 PM~10386876
> *sick bastad hahaha
> *


A DOG U DA ONE WHO SAID UR SETTING THE STD LOL I KNO WHAT U MENT JUST TRYING TO HAVE A LIL FUN LOL WELL HOPE 2 SEE U IN SAN BERDO


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

not gunna be at san bernadino bro gotta shut the talkers up here instead you know how it is lol :biggrin:


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 10 2008, 05:46 PM~10385299
> *uk styleeee holmes settin the std  :biggrin:
> *


shit looks good in the air Stevie, how you doing? :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

aight homie the next1 looks better in the air :biggrin: ,hows shit your end bro


----------



## Beanerking1 (Jan 24, 2007)

cool i need to work on the cadi again. i think the front wheel bearing went out. but that will be done this weekend. other than that its cool out here in AZ.  :biggrin:


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 9 2008, 09:16 PM~10378344
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP76p4-oXQA
> *


 :0 :0 

THat video gave me goose bumps BAD ASS... BLACK MAGIC IS NO JOKE


----------



## staylow (Apr 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 10 2008, 09:10 PM~10386611
> *UHHHHHHHHH SICKO LOL
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :uh:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## 64sure (Nov 2, 2005)

that vid was hot double trouble


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHOLY SHIT ..NICE LOOKIN WORK!!


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Apr 21 2008, 05:33 PM~10469252
> *WHOLY SHIT ..NICE LOOKIN WORK!!
> *


x2
:thumbsup: Thanks 4 the help ron .. how did the purple mazda do??


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

BM in the Midwest :biggrin:


----------



## LifeAfterDeath 2 (Aug 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BackBumper559_@Apr 10 2008, 08:10 PM~10386611
> *UHHHHHHHHH SICKO LOL
> 
> 
> ...


RON IS THAT UR TUNG :biggrin:


----------

